# Lady Elizabeth 1879



## mflapan

Dear participants in SN

I have a number of web pages on the barque Lady Elizabeth that members might find of interest. There are pages on the vessel's history, historic material pertaining to the vessel, photos and discussions regarding the hulk and latest news.

The link to the starting page is: http://www.boatregister.net/LadyElizabeth.htm

I hope you find it of interest.

Regards
Mori


----------



## Shipbuilder

Hello Mori,
During 1982/83, I visited the hulk of the LADY ELIZABETH on a number of occasions. Even then, the hull was very far gone. Down below, I noticed that the iron hull plating was badly cracked. The cracks were about one inch wide, so I could see out quite easily. If anyone tried to pull the ship off, I feel she would come apart! Surprised she is still holding together at all. The bowsprit has recently rusted through & broken I belive. Here are some pictures you may find of interest. A port bow view, myself in the forecastle and a miniature model I built of her in the early 1980s..
Bob


----------



## mflapan

Dear Bob

Thank you very much for your thoughts and the photos. It is interesting to hear of the cracks. This is a pretty severe form of failure. I wonder whether the cracking is local or more generalised. Looking at photos of the ship, she does not seem to show distortion in the sheerline. Discontinuities in sheerline are a real giveaway that there are major structural problems. No discontinuity is a good sign.

Compared to the James Craig at Recherche Bay, the Lady Elizabeth appears to be in a much more exposed location, so it is quite likely that she suffers more from the effects of waves. I have never been to the Falklands so I cannot really say one way or another, however, a report written in about 1984 seems to be quite positive about the vessel's structural integrity at that time. 

The report can be viewed at http://www.boatregister.net/LadyElizabeth_files/LadyEliz_Report_Yalouris+Feyling.pdf 

Perhaps a reasonable objective might be to just refloat and move the hulk into more sheltered waters. At least then she would be likely to survive for much longer, even without restoration work.

Congratulations on the model. It really is a great representation of this type of vessel. How long is the model?

Regards
Mori


----------



## Shipbuilder

Dear Mori,
Thanks for reply. The model is about 9 inches long (hull).
I was interested reading the condition report in the link. The seamen definitely lived in the forecastle (there was no room anywhere else!). The large piece of machinery in the centre of the forecastle is the windlass and it was very common for it to be inside the mens' living quarters. The bunk frames were still around the sides of the forecastle in 1982, although they may have been used as storage when the ship became a hulk. 
The deckhouse held the galley, the apprentices and probably bosun, carpenter & cook. The poop deck was not all that spacious even though all the cabin partitions had gone when I was there (see picture). A large amount of the poop would have been taken up by the saloon and the captain's cabin & bathroom. In addiion to these there would be cabins for chief mate, 2nd mate & steward plus a spare cabin. 2nd mate & steward may have had to share a cabin. When Captain Karran had the ship (Isle of Man registry) his wife & children were aboard on an almost permanent basis, plus their governess. Under no cir***stances would any of the crew be housed in the poop of a sailing ship.
I really think most of the plating has converted to rust by now, even though it is still holding together. The cracks that I saw ran from just aft of the forecastle (port side) down into the water. The hole that had been cut in the port side to make sure the ship didn't move was clearly visible with the sunlight coming in through the hole when I was down in the 'tweendecks. The water was about a foot below the 'tweendeck at that time. I got below via an iron ladder down number three hatch.
Here are some more pictures, including inside of poop.
Bob


----------



## yvmagpie

*Lady Elizabeth*

hello
i have been reading about the LADY ELIZABETH with interest, as i found a photo of her behind a photograph from a GEELONG (victoria, australia) photographer: i presume then this is taken at one of the piers in that fair city.
however, how can i work out, just which lady elizabeth she is ???
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lady_Elizabeth_(1869)??
OR
http://home.iprimus.com.au/mflapan/LadyElizabeth.htm ??

as both had three masts.
attached is the photograph, so that some-one may be able to identify this great photo



in anticipation

shane sawyer
AUSTRALIA

[email protected]


----------



## Shipbuilder

Shane,
The sepia photograph is the LADY ELIZABETH of 1879, an iron barque, presently lying in Whalebone Cove Port Stanley (see above photographs). The picture is positively identified by the fact that she had lost her figurehead years ago and it was replaced by a very crudely carved wooden attachment clearly visible on the sepia photograph and also the pictures of the hulk (above). 
Bob


----------



## Mick Spear

An interesting thread with some interesting pics. Many thanks for posting.
Mick S


----------

